# can't ssh as user/su to user.

## neuron

if I su neuron I get:

May 31 14:50:03 [su] bad user ID `1001' for user `neuron': Illegal seek_

if I ssh in I get disconnected right away, but this seems to be for this one user.

this cought my attention:

setuid32(1001)                          = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

where do I look to find the resouce limits and how much resources that user is using?

I converted this box from ldap to normal auth, could I have forgotten a configuration somewhere that might be causing this? getent passwd looks fine.

----------

## neuron

managed to fix this after killing some processes and changing nsswitch.conf a bit.

I can su now, if I strace it I see:

```

strace su neuron 2>&1 | grep 'setuid'

setuid32(1001)                          = 0

```

but with postfix I still get:

```

May 31 23:49:01 [postfix/local] fatal: setuid(1001): Resource temporarily unavailable

May 31 23:49:02 [postfix/local] 3B9653D5AE: to=<neuron@hollowtube.mine.nu>, relay=local, delay=1, status=bounced (Command died with status 1: "/usr/bin/procmail")

```

hmm, this seems to be only dealing with this user (one of the ones I had on ldap before), I can send mail from that account to another account on the system.

ps auxw | grep neuron | wc -l

17

dont have that many processes running either.

samba fails too, see this in log "PANIC: failed to set uid"

----------

## fleed

I'm also getting this error with my main user. At first I thought it was just some samba strangeness but then discovered it was happening when trying to go root -> user using su. I'm going to go over recent updates to see if I can find anything.... the only thing I can remember that might have affected this was a kernel update but I don't know for sure. Please keep me posted if you find anything.

----------

## fleed

He he he, sorry folks! Just noticed this thread was very old now.... and solved my problem at the same time. Isn't there a rule in the universe that as soon as you post about your problem you're able to fix it, after the post is submited anyhow?

Well, just to whoever might get here, my specific problem was with the parameters that were set in /etc/security/limits.conf.... sorry!

----------

## neuron

the reason for this was resource locks and a runaway process (java, although it didn't seem to be using that much resources).

----------

